# League of Legends (simpler method)



## blue gekko (Dec 18, 2011)

I saw the other thread on this, it looks far more complicated than it really should be... Go to this website, click downloads.

boompje.net/

Feel free to add me! I don't play often though:

hipsterjew


----------



## Malika (Aug 2, 2012)

This game ranks up there with Diablo 2 and the original CIV for me. Yes, its that good!trust me, odin quest is one of best browser mmorpg featured by browser games.com.


----------



## johnadam (Oct 10, 2012)

Malika said:


> This game ranks up there with Diablo 2 and the original CIV for me. Yes, its that good!trust me, odin quest is one of best browser mmorpg featured by browser games.com.


I totally agree with you.


----------

